# aged look for new oak



## donxoh (Jan 28, 2010)

Have the need to make small amount of new oak trim pieces look as close as possible to a large amount of very old red oak that I would say is older than antique! The new trim will stand out like a sore thumb if something can't be done to obtain an aged look. I'm not seeking a textured type weathered look. The original was not stained, just a gloss varnish look as appeared well preserved under the large surface hinges and latches that were removed (and will be reinstalled). This wood has been well sanded and of course darkened a lot and will be refinished, but my only concern is trying to do something to bring the coloring of the new close to the old. Staining seems the obvious but thinking the hard part of grain won't absorb to have a similiar appearance. Would anyone know of any method I can use...be it a chemical, wash treatment, certain type of stain, or a commercial product? Advice or ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Need a photo of the old and new*

To recommend a stain, shellac, varnish etc... bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> To recommend a stain, shellac, varnish etc... bill



I agree a picture would help. But, there is no one product or chemical, stain or dye that is a sure fire winner. The final look may depend on the actual wood selection, and how smoothly it is sanded.

From there test pieces can be used with many different steps of different methods of coloring, and different topcoats. This process is what's used to fix/repair old or antique wood pieces found on furniture, sewing machine cabinets, staircases, and trim work, etc.

It could take longer to come up with a winner than to do the work. It's a matter of making samples and finding out how and what to use to get close to perfect.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

THis stuff works pretty good on small pieces like veneer repairs. I have never tried it on larger pieces like trim. Sometimes what the eye does not notice on small patches, does not always look good when on larger pieces. I say give it a try

http://woodfinishersdepot.com/product_info.php?products_id=45&language=


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*old look / match*

i agree pix wood (ha ha!) help....but, since there are none now ill still add my limited wisdom.....it has been my experience and also my hobby to fix old or build stuff to look old.. oak is tough to match up but can be done. one help is to have some scrap pieces to experiment on. if i am guessing correctly....when u look at your old oak piece u may find the grain has darkened....and new oak, with a stain just doesn't match. 
so, solution i've used is to wet the wood with a damp rag (yea, wet it) or sponge....while wet, i rub into the grain some acrylic paint. the kind u find at craft stores..i have a ton here so i will also play with dripping some black and some red and brown...whatever, onto the rag.....with your finger, rub the paint into the grain areas, then quickly try to wipe it off of the lighter/white areas of the wood...sometimes you have to scrub....repeat paint-staining the grain.....then really try to analyze the color of the old wood....does it look overall yellower? redder? when you determine, you can then put a light rub over the entire piece...it might look pink or yellow but will get better after you use a stain over it ... then, stain the old and the new with the stain you are going to use. somtimes even this doesn't work so great and i still need to camo more the new to match the old...so, then if need be, i add some stain to my poly (just a little in an old jar or lid or even just directly onto my rag..and i have also been known to not stir the stain and steal some pigment from the bottom of the can on a screwdriver to wipe on my new oak) and wipe it on , maybe more than once ...after it gets tacky or dry.
...this is what i had to do on my oak kitchen cupboards when i re-arranged and added trim etc. the trim just would not stain up enuf....so i layered the stained poly on those pieces after i did the acrylic paint thing. good luck!!! julie


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

fuming might do the trick ... check it out on the internet


----------



## donxoh (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for all replies......several ideas to follow up with.

Tony B. - going to check out that product - 
phinds - thought you might be BSing me, but I bit -- looked and learned about something that never heard of before.


----------



## thor54 (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with phinds, I've looked into fuming, but have never have done it. Sounds promising.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, that fuming is an awesome thing to remember. I hope someone around here remembers it for when I need to do it, but forget what it was.


----------

